# Hello from Ohio!



## autumnheart

Hello!

My name is Abigail, or Abby, I am sixteen years old, and I am a horse lover from Ohio! I have been riding horses off and on since I was in the third grade (as in, taking lessons). I am not terribly stupid when it comes to horses, but I am nowhere close to being an expert, either! 

I have come here to learn as much about horses as I can. Something about horses really draws me in. I can't be away from them for long! I'm sure many of you here understand that.  I am actually interested in purchasing my own horse at this point, and that is also why I have joined.

I hope to see you all around!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Welcome to the forum from a neighbor in the hoosier state! :wave:


----------



## SEAmom

Welcome from a fellow Ohioan!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rob

welcome to the forum,and i am originally from ohio also.


----------



## gigem88

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## equiniphile

Welcome, I'm in Ohio as well.
EQ


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Welcome!!


----------



## pony gal

Welcome from PA. Do you go to the Equine Affaire in Columbus?


----------



## autumnheart

Thanks for all the welcomes!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

HELLO!! From NH I used to live in Ohio long long time ago in town called SOLON just outside of Cleveland. I loved OH. Welcome!

A true horsemen is never an expert there is always something to learn.

TRR


----------



## autumnheart

Hmm...I've never heard of Solon. I'm from the Dayton area.


----------



## SEAmom

So am I autumnheart! I actually work in Kettering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autumnheart

Oh, really?  That's really cool! Do you ride somewhere or....?


----------



## SEAmom

I used to board up in New Carlisle. Then I moved and my horse moved to Monroe. In January, he moved to a trainer on the SW side of Cincinnati, but my daughter still takes lessons at the place in Monroe. Where do you ride?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autumnheart

Conference School of Horsemanship in the Sugarcreek Bellbrook area I believe. I also used to ride at Yankee, of you know of either of those two places.


----------



## rob

ah,i'm from coshocton.not far from sugarcreek and millersburg.do you know where coshocton is?


----------



## autumnheart

No I don't, sorry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom

I haven't heard of those places. Are they both in the bellbrook area? I dont get to that side of dayton very often. I go to the tack store in bellbrook that puts on a show every summer and I have a friend who used to live in new lebanon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chessie

Welcome! I'm also in the Dayton area, though probably only for another year.


----------



## autumnheart

Awww you're leaving?


----------



## Chessie

It's looking about 75% yes, 25% no at this point. I'm still holding out for the long shot right now. I really really really really really want to stay. Either way, I'm not going anywhere until next June. I'm looking for some horsey friends I can hang out with and learn some ropes until I get a horse next year.


----------



## autumnheart

Where would you be moving?


----------



## Chessie

autumnheart said:


> Where would you be moving?


I'd be heading to Northern Virginia.


----------



## autumnheart

Any particular reason, if you don't mind me asking?
My dad really wants to move to Florida. He's so sick of Ohio weather! Although it's been fairly nice the past couple days.


----------



## Chessie

My hubby is in the military, so I go where the government tells us, unfortunately. I can't stand it. It drives me nuts. I hate moving. I hope that the uprooting will come to an end soon.

And for the record, I've lived in Florida. I hated the weather. In the summer it is choking hot. It would be so hot and humid it would make me ill. I couldn't even get out and do anything in my garden because I'd be dizzy from heat exhaustion in less than a half an hour. And the bugs! OMG! The palmetto bugs could put Madagascar hissing roaches to shame. And don't get me started on the fire ants. Yuck!

I was so relieved to come back to Ohio. Yes, there's snow, but the winter doesn't last that long, and the cold weather can be brisk and cozy and you get to build snowmen. And shoveling the driveway always gets the blood pumping. It's not like we live in Manitoba. The people in Winnipeg would laugh.

And if you're trying to escape the rain, you have thunderstorms just as often in Florida, with the bonus of getting hit with hurricanes that spawn tornadoes.

Give me Ohio with the pretty tulips in the spring and gorgeous fall colors and fireflies in the summer any day!

It drives me crazy when people here in Dayton bag on it. I grew up in California, and have lived in Florida, and of all the places I've been, this is the one I would fight to stay in if I could.


----------



## autumnheart

I also don't think it is so bad here. I'd like to stay.


----------



## SEAmom

It depends on your weather preference, I think. I'm very much a warm weather person. I lived in Alabama for years and loved it all much more compared to Ohio. For 7-8 months out of the year in Ohio I'm cold and miserable. This year is completely out of the norm, which I'm absolutely okay with. 80s in March is my comfort zone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Hello from another fellow Ohioan! :wave:

And I DO know where Solon is, I'm from the northeast as well! ;-)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

SEAmom said:


> It depends on your weather preference, I think. I'm very much a warm weather person. I lived in Alabama for years and loved it all much more compared to Ohio. For 7-8 months out of the year in Ohio I'm cold and miserable. This year is completely out of the norm, which I'm absolutely okay with. 80s in March is my comfort zone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah this year's weather has been BIZARRE!!! It has felt like SUMMER these last couple of weeks, SO strange (not that I am complaining!)


----------



## Chessie

That is true, I overheat in the shower so Florida was definitely not for me. My sister in law on the other hand has to wear a sweater in July. I'm pretty sure weather in the teens would kill her.

Still, that said, I am so glad to be rid of fire ants. Nasty little bugs.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Chessie what part of FL did you live in? Hubby and I are planning to move to the Clermont or Ocala area sometime in the hopefully sooner rather than later future  we are sick of winter haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chessie

I was in the pan handle about an hour away from Pensacola. The beaches are beautiful, but watch out for those dang fire ants.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Yeah I've heard about those stupid things! Although all the barns I visited when I was down there last month on vacation didn't see that concerned about them, they said they spot treat for them when they find a hill in their pastures but seems like everyone down there is pretty used to the little ******s!


----------



## Chessie

There is nothing quite as terrible as standing in some soft leaves where the ground is a little squishy, then realizing you have an unsettling feeling crawling up your leg.

Then the fire begins.

Worst thing ever.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

:lol:Welcome to HF!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Chessie said:


> There is nothing quite as terrible as standing in some soft leaves where the ground is a little squishy, then realizing you have an unsettling feeling crawling up your leg.
> 
> Then the fire begins.
> 
> Worst thing ever.


 :shock::shock:


----------



## Spotted Image

Welcome from another Ohioian, I'm not far from the Dayton area. I'm in the Middletown area.


----------



## Chessie

If you want to see this terrible drama play out in a delightfully hilarious (so long as it never happens to you) way, Google Mike Rowe on Dirty Jobs vs. the Fire Ants.


----------



## SEAmom

My horse used to be boarded in the middletown/monroe area. Lol. Where do you keep your horse(s)? Do you board or do they stay with you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted Image

I board in Germantown, right by Twin Creek Horse Trails.


----------



## autumnheart

What place in Germantown?


----------



## Spotted Image

It's not named but it is connected to the Twin Creek Twins, kind of across from the Gravel Pit and down the road from the racehorse stable.


----------



## autumnheart

Ah okay. Cool!


----------



## JazzyGirl

Welcome to the Fourm!


----------



## autumnheart

Thank you!


----------

